# Pickled Onions



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2019)

I've bought pickled onions in the store many times. But a small jar cost 3.00
So.........








Basic recipe. 
Whole small onions. Pearl onions are the best.
1 tsp pickling spice
1/2 tsp dill seed
fresh dill
1/4 tsp Alum
Above items go into a quart jar.
For the brine I used  2 cups cider vinegar with 1 tbs pickling salt.
Once the brine got boiling. I added 2 tbs of Balsamic vinegar into the jar. For color.
Then topped of with the brine.
Vac sealed and resting.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 13, 2019)

SH, They look delicious !


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 13, 2019)

Heck yeah!  Gotta love some pickled eggs, onions, pickles, pigs feet and more.

I'm halfway or more through my last batch of Hot Pickled Eggs, I'd start another but have a lack of fridge space.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2019)

I meant to have the title say "Pickled onions" Sorry about that. Can a Mod correct that?


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2019)

At first I thought you had quail eggs in the jar . Like the onion idea .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 13, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I meant to have the title say "Pickled onions" Sorry about that. Can a Mod correct that?


Done


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Done



Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> SH, They look delicious !



Thank you. And thanks for the like!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> At first I thought you had quail eggs in the jar . Like the onion idea .



Yeah, I screwed up on the title,. But, hmm, pickled Quail eggs.....;)


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Heck yeah!  Gotta love some pickled eggs, onions, pickles, pigs feet and more.
> 
> I'm halfway or more through my last batch of Hot Pickled Eggs, I'd start another but have a lack of fridge space.



My project fridge is getting a touch crowded as well. After tomorrow it will be even more so with the batch of jerky and snack sticks I'll be doing,.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 13, 2019)

A crowded fridge is a good thing. Means a lot of fun and good eats.


----------



## xray (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks for the recipe, I see you’ve been busy pickling lol!

I like pickled onions. I usually pickle sliced red onions to use as a topper for salads, burgers and tacos. There’s a jar available at all times


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2019)

xray said:


> Thanks for the recipe, I see you’ve been busy pickling lol!
> 
> I like pickled onions. I usually pickle sliced red onions to use as a topper for salads, burgers and tacos. There’s a jar available at all times



I was thinking about doing that as well. They might even give a extra zing on pizza.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I've bought pickled onions in the store many times. But a small jar cost 3.00
> So.........
> 
> View attachment 393058
> ...



They look great. Do they have to be refrigerated?


----------



## Steve H (Apr 28, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> They look great. Do they have to be refrigerated?



Thanks! Probably not. But I prefer them cold.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! Probably not. But I prefer them cold.


I like them cold too, just if I made a bunch keep, one in the fridge, the others in a cabinet to save refrigerator space.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 28, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> I like them cold too, just if I made a bunch keep, one in the fridge, the others in a cabinet to save refrigerator space.



Ah, that I wouldn't do. These aren't shelf stable to that level. Having one jar out for a week or two should be fine considering the salt content. But for actual storage outside the fridge. Then I would do the actual canning process.


----------

